# 25 Sept AM - Hen & Chicken Bay Parra River.



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Gday team ,

If anyone is keen , I'm looking at launching from the small boat-ramp at the botom of Reginald St around 9.00 am tom morning.
Cheers.
Devo


----------

